# TTOCWM (West Midlands) First meeting 2013. Sunday 3rd Februa



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm happy to confirm that our first meet shall take place on Sunday 3rd February. Please can you RSVP and let me know if you will be attending as I have to book the table. You don't have to eat, you can just come along for a little drink and meet the team! I would really like to meet you all and am really looking forward to seeing everyone's TT.

As we previously discussed then it will be at The Sun in Halesowen. (http://www.sunpubhalesowen.co.uk/).

I look forward to hearing from you!

Regards

Olivea Allegrini-Jones
TTOC Regional Rep for West MIdlands
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Would help if I put a time... Lol

Can we all get there for 2pm.

Any questions, please feel free to get in touch.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Pm sent 

John


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I will be there, but not in the TT as it is tucked up for the winter as usual. 
As this pub dose not have a pre book a table in operation you can do one of two things Olivea. Either go with the original idea of The Sun or there is a very nice pub 200yds further up the hill called The Swallows Nest that you can book for us.
The reason I mention this is that on a couple of times we have been to The Sun it has been a bit of a problem trying to grab enough tables so we can all sit down at the same time.
Both times we been has been on an evening, but to be honest this place is very popular most of the time. If you really want to choose The Sun then I would Change the time to 12:00 as at 2:00 it will be quite busy.
Hope you don't mind me giving you this advice, but would like your first meet to be stress free.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Olivea

Congratulations on taking on the roll of WM Rep, it would be good to meet up with old friends and new faces this year.

Weekends are little more awkward for me but I will see if I can plan things around this one and come and say hello. Put me down for a tentative at the moment and I'll let you know for sure a little closer to the day if that's OK.

Regards

Iain


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Iain, would love to see you there! Try make it!


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Can't commit to this at the moment but have it pencilled in the diary and will do my best to get there, put me down as a maybe please and I'll confirm one way or the other soon 

What were the thoughts on what Phil said about the time :?:


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi olivea.

Looking forward to it.

See you there.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Will do my best to get there. Looking forward to seeing you all 

Neil


----------



## silverback77 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Olivea

Brand new member so would be cool to meet you all hopefully see you there  .

Kris


----------



## pumba (Jan 19, 2013)

will try to make it


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

looks like we might have a few of us turning up  Looking forward to it


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Nearly there now guys, still really looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

looks like booking a larger table then !


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

PeTTe-N said:


> What were the thoughts on what Phil said about the time :?:


 :?:


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Guys, I just wanted to send you over a quick reminder about our first event/meet for 2013. For those of you who have send me your RSVP's please ignore.

For those of you That haven't, I will be booking the venue this week and need numbers so I need to get your confirmation back ASAP this week. Please can you send me across your full name, email address, mobile numbers and details of your car, ie Mk 1 or Mk2, colour and reg.

Can everyone please send me their car details over for my records.

Mk1 or Mk2
Colour
Reg

Thanks and if you have any questions, please feel free to contact me.

For all of you that have Facebook, I have also set up a west Mids TTOC page so please request to join to keep updated with all event and its a place we can add pics and network.

Kind Regards

Olivea Allegrini-Jones
TTOC Regional Rep - West Midlands
07964865556


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm sticking to 2pm as per majority votes... Thanks


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Olivea said:


> I'm sticking to 2pm as per majority votes... Thanks


When was the vote? :lol:


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

People who have PM'ed me directly with time preferences.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Should be ok for this on Sunday, anyone fancy meeting up for a cruise down the M6/M5?


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

forest said:


> Should be ok for this on Sunday, anyone fancy meeting up for a cruise down the M6/M5?


Hi Iain, yup meeting sounds good. Let me know when and where


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

LordG71 said:


> forest said:
> 
> 
> > Should be ok for this on Sunday, anyone fancy meeting up for a cruise down the M6/M5?
> ...


All being well and I'm back from Manchester on time then Yes! I'll be jumping on the M6 at Junction 9 (Ikea) 8)


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

PeTTe-N said:


> LordG71 said:
> 
> 
> > forest said:
> ...


Sounds good, will try and work some times out and post up


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

I reckon about 25mins for me from here. Aim to get there for 1:45, so I'd leave here at 1:20. Would take me 5mins to get to Junc 9 and less than that to Junc 10 (Village Hotel). Village Hotel at Junc 10 would be an easier place to meet up than Ikea, it's right off the slip road virtually.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

PeTTe-N said:


> I reckon about 25mins for me from here. Aim to get there for 1:45, so I'd leave here at 1:20. Would take me 5mins to get to Junc 9 and less than that to Junc 10 (Village Hotel). Village Hotel at Junc 10 would be an easier place to meet up than Ikea, it's right off the slip road virtually.


Good call on the village, certainly better than trying anywhere near currys at J9. I'll aim to be there between 1:00 - 1:15.

Neil, we can either shoot down M6 or straight down A34. I'll give you a call over the weekend if you like to arrange a meeting place.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

forest said:


> PeTTe-N said:
> 
> 
> > I reckon about 25mins for me from here. Aim to get there for 1:45, so I'd leave here at 1:20. Would take me 5mins to get to Junc 9 and less than that to Junc 10 (Village Hotel). Village Hotel at Junc 10 would be an easier place to meet up than Ikea, it's right off the slip road virtually.
> ...


ROOOOOAAAADDDDD TTTRRRRRIIIIPPPPPPPPP 

Looking forward to it chaps. Iain - best time to call is Saturday afternoon (when I will be washing my car - lol)


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

LordG71 said:


> ROOOOOAAAADDDDD TTTRRRRRIIIIPPPPPPPPP
> 
> Looking forward to it chaps. Iain - best time to call is Saturday afternoon (when I will be washing my car - lol)


Haha, same time as I'll be washing my hair  , I've seen the forecast for sat :wink:


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, that's my car spruced up ready for Sunday and tucked away in the garage away from the rain 

Iain and Neil, just PM'd you guys.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

PeTTe-N said:


> Well, that's my car spruced up ready for Sunday and tucked away in the garage away from the rain
> 
> Iain and Neil, just PM'd you guys.


You have PM

Iain


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

I was originally going to come to this but unfortunately I have to go to Southampton tomorrow and I think I will end up staying down there for the night.
Sadly, that means I won't be able to make it back in time for the meet. Hope you guys have a good time and I'll try to make the next one.

Sean.


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

forest said:


> You have PM
> 
> Iain


OK mate thanks, keep you posted on Sunday, one way or the other.


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

V6 SRS said:


> I was originally going to come to this but unfortunately I have to go to Southampton tomorrow and I think I will end up staying down there for the night.
> Sadly, that means I won't be able to make it back in time for the meet. Hope you guys have a good time and I'll try to make the next one.
> 
> Sean.


That's a shame Sean, would have been good to have some more V6's there.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Better get my ass outside and start washing several weeks of grime off the TT ready for tomorrow :lol:

John


----------



## Travii (Nov 20, 2012)

Sorry I wont be making it. Ive got my american football training 1-4 then I'm off to start preparations for the superbowl party.


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi guys, really looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow. I will be sending a txt out a little bit later to remind everyone! Any question, let me know.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I did pm Olivea earlier in the week about a job going over time. I was hoping to make it and say balls to the job. However, it will be the finishing details to a very expensive bathroom. If I can slope off and get there I will (In the van). [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

not too sure how many we have now, but looking forward to meeting everyone who turns up


----------



## Lilbil (Feb 5, 2012)

Back from hols but as car has been sitting at Heathrow for 2 weeks it's filthy dirty (and I'm sticking to that excuse). I live in the village but I may drive down anyway for some advice on arch damage and modding as its still oem 225. Look forward to meeting people.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Looking forward to meeting you all today!


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Just filled her up with V-Power, first time out the garage since Nov, look forward to seeing everyone later


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Great turnout today guys and gals, good to meet so many new faces and thanks to Olivea for organising the meet, look forward to doing it again at the next one 

Pete, are those standard bulbs in your V6, they seem very bright and white.

Cheers for the mini convoy home guys


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi

First of all, thanks Olivea for arranging this meeting. It's only the second I've ever been to, but it was really enjoyable.

To everyone else who turned up, it was nice to meet you all for the first time and well worth the journey to get to the Sun and have a chat.

Hope to see you at future venues.

Viv.


----------



## P1darbs (May 11, 2011)

Yo!! I missed out badly today as I didn't know it was happening. I only live down the road and could have used a few friendly faces and knowledge today!
Just popped in there but all gone


----------



## Lau246 (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice to meet every one today, some lovely cars too


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Got back home at 5:00pm so thought it a bit late to get to you. 
Looks like you had a nice afternoon and some folks turned up out of the blue. 
Will make the next meet and if it is after the last day of March I will be in the TT and not the van.


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi all

Firstly, thank you to Olivea for organising the meet today, it was a great turnout.
Was nice to meet new people and their cars.

See you all soon

Richard and Beth


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Yep, thanks to Olivea for organising and great to meet up with everyone and put faces to forum names. A really good turnout, 12 at one point and 14 altogether with the couple that turned up whilst we were in the pub. Let's hope we can keep so many going forward for future (warmer) meets.



forest said:


> Pete, are those standard bulbs in your V6, they seem very bright and white.


As far as I know Iain, I've not touched them :? Were they too bright, dazzling??



forest said:


> Cheers for the mini convoy home guys


Yeah, looked good, 4 nice clean TT's in a line 8)


----------



## P1darbs (May 11, 2011)

Ok rub it in dudes... I will defo be at the next one, whatever the weather 8)


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

excellent to meet everyone - looking forward to seeing the official photos


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

P1darbs said:


> Yo!! I missed out badly today as I didn't know it was happening. I only live down the road and could have used a few friendly faces and knowledge today!
> Just popped in there but all gone


Unlucky mate, you having problems? PM your details to Olivea and she'll send you details of the next one I'm sure. You'd have been in good company, there were 3 other hairdressers with their roadsters too :wink: :lol:


----------



## P1darbs (May 11, 2011)

PeTTe-N said:


> P1darbs said:
> 
> 
> > Yo!! I missed out badly today as I didn't know it was happening. I only live down the road and could have used a few friendly faces and knowledge today!
> ...


Lol...lol..still...lol. It's my wife's car bud...lol and the best is I bought it for her although I said she couldn't have one cause there so much trouble... :lol: so if you can get the messages to me I would be very happy.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

PeTTe-N said:


> P1darbs said:
> 
> 
> > Yo!! I missed out badly today as I didn't know it was happening. I only live down the road and could have used a few friendly faces and knowledge today!
> ...


it's true (about the roadsters), but Pete forgot to mention the 'old boys' who turned up in automatics (because they have all had knee replacements) :lol: :lol:


----------



## P1darbs (May 11, 2011)

:lol: your Obviously the joker on here! Would have been good to link... 
Any way how do I pm. Just tried to send olivea an email but it keeps bouncing back?

Also having probs loading pics to avatar and gallery is the forum not ipad friendly ??


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey Lord

Don't worry about knee or hip replacements, we might have automatics - and some of us might be arthritic - but we can still press the paddles!!

PS.	And the insurance is much better for us!!!


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

P1darbs said:


> :lol: your Obviously the joker on here!


Just a bit of friendly banter mate, life's too short and all that ........ I should know at my age! :wink:



P1darbs said:


> Any way how do I pm. Just tried to send olivea an email but it keeps bouncing back?
> 
> Also having probs loading pics to avatar and gallery is the forum not ipad friendly ??


Just noticed your low post count, so yes, you won't be allowed to PM yet. It's against the forum rules and all that :? I'll PM her for you and if you're on facebook try searching for TTOC West Mids.

Haven't tried the iPad but most people tend to post pics from their photobucket account, just paste the image code from there into your post.

Neil, my hip and knee replacements don't really give me any trouble, it's the arthritis instead :lol:


----------



## P1darbs (May 11, 2011)

That's great, thanks for your help, I don't do facepage... life is to short... Lol :wink: I'm always up for friendly banter no problem!


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

No problem, I don't tend to go on there either if I can help it. I've PM'd her for you, so hopefully she'll be in touch soon.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hey Lord
> 
> Don't worry about knee or hip replacements, we might have automatics - and some of us might be arthritic - but we can still press the paddles!!
> 
> PS.	And the insurance is much better for us!!!


LOL - great to me you today - and btw, your car is a beauty!


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

PeTTe-N said:


> As far as I know Iain, I've not touched them :? Were they too bright, dazzling??


Not too bright at all, looked pretty good in my mirrors, showed my highlights off a treat


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

P1darbs said:


> That's great, thanks for your help, I don't do facepage... life is to short... Lol :wink: I'm always up for friendly banter no problem!


Sorry we missed you buddy, I'm sure we will have roof off at the next one :wink:


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Your all very welcome! I'm glad you all had such a good time. I will send the pictures as soon as I have them back! Spring should be a smashing turn out by the looks of things!


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Absolutely gutted I missed this 

Had a problem with a supplier and ended up flying to Turkey on Sunday morning to sort out the error :?

Looks like there was a good turnout and Olivea has done a good job 

Hopefully no hiccups for the next one

Apologies again

John


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Any news/suggestions for the next meet. Really do not fancy missing another one.


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

It will be on the 5th May but need to confirm where..


----------



## P1darbs (May 11, 2011)

I'm in 8)


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Excellent! More the merrier!


----------

